# Bowtech Invasion CPX



## Huntfish53 (Feb 16, 2011)

Who has shot it and whats your opinions? I called a few dealers around and they said they are supposed to be getting a few in this week.


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 16, 2011)

I havent been able to shoot one yet. I want to tommorow If the shop has any. I have heard mixed reviews about them though? I would suggest just going and shooting one see how you like It?


----------



## Treetop (Feb 16, 2011)

We have one in Carrollton GA. It shoots good. Treetop Archery  770-836-8891


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 17, 2011)

I didnt shoot the Invasion today, but I did check one out. Ill be honest I didnt care for the feel of it. It wants to fall back and with the same cam's as the Destroyer I imagine the hump is much more noticable with that type of design. I cant say 100% as I didnt get to shoot it but I wasnt crazy about the way it feel's in the hand. The side plates are a nice upgrade though!


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 17, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> I didnt shoot the Invasion today, but I did check one out. Ill be honest I didnt care for the feel of it. It wants to fall back and with the same cam's as the Destroyer I imagine the hump is much more noticable with that type of design. I cant say 100% as I didnt get to shoot it but I wasnt crazy about the way it feel's in the hand. The side plates are a nice upgrade though!



It is a different cam from the Destroyers.  It is a smoother draw force curve.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 17, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> It is a different cam from the Destroyers.  It is a smoother draw force curve.



Hmmm thanks for pointing that out I was told they had the same cam...I think I need to shoot one then. The bow feels smaller then 31" ATA when you hold it.


Whats the difference in the cams? Just wondering as the website doesnt offer much insite. They are both only listed as an Overdrive Binary Cam, but doesnt mention anything about different design or draw force curve.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 17, 2011)

The Overdrive Binary Cam system essentially just means that the cam uses the axle as a feed out to the other cam.  It is the style of binary cam.  They have a little different geometry on the Invasion, which leads to a smoother draw cycle.  Same basic cam design, just different shape.  Put it side by side with the Destroyer cam and you'll see the difference.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 17, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> The Overdrive Binary Cam system essentially just means that the cam uses the axle as a feed out to the other cam.  It is the style of binary cam.  They have a little different geometry on the Invasion, which leads to a smoother draw cycle.  Same basic cam design, just different shape.  Put it side by side with the Destroyer cam and you'll see the difference.



Thanks man! That's got me wanting to try one out now.


----------



## big cheez (Feb 18, 2011)

i bought a specialist today ,and while i was there i shot one , smooth and fast, but i think im goin to get the destroyer , i like how they made the cam deeper, i have a 09 admiral that something like the invasion, i like how my admiral shoots, it shoots very gooood, my opinion the admiral is the best hunting bow ever made........


----------



## poolgy (Feb 19, 2011)

We have 3 - 70# and 2 - 60# Invasions in stock if you want to try one out.  We also have the 2011 Hoyts and PSE's if you want to compare.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a long way for me to drive!


----------



## poolgy (Feb 19, 2011)

Its a lot quicker than UPS!


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree.... My problem now is that I shot the Destroyer today.  For the money I don't see how the invasion can be that much better, what do y'all think?


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey man check out my Shooting Great post. Im really enjoying my Destroyer and that thing Is scary accurate! Quiet, smooth, and fast!



Huntfish53 said:


> I agree.... My problem now is that I shot the Destroyer today.  For the money I don't see how the invasion can be that much better, what do y'all think?


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 19, 2011)

poolgy said:


> Its a lot quicker than UPS!



Which would be a no-no.


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 19, 2011)

Huntfish53 said:


> I agree.... My problem now is that I shot the Destroyer today.  For the money I don't see how the invasion can be that much better, what do y'all think?



My Destroyer is getting retired.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 19, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> My Destroyer is getting retired.




I guess thats a hint....


----------



## bowsmith (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty obvious one, I thought.


----------



## poolgy (Feb 19, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> Which would be a no-no.



I didn't imply me shipping anything.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Feb 26, 2011)

Picked up an Invasion today.... Man it's sweet!!!


----------



## South Man (May 19, 2011)

Huntfish53 said:


> Picked up an Invasion today.... Man it's sweet!!!



Breaking the man law!!! No pics??????????


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (May 21, 2011)

Bought the 80lb Invasion and wow.  For an 80lb bow it is silky smooth.  The only problem is that the string stop is hollow and you can feel a slight "twang" after the shot.  Took mine off and filled it with  styrofoam packingpeanuts and it made all the difference.  No vibe at all and it is significantly quieter now.  BTW 468 gr. Radial X Weave at 341 thru the Chrono.  Can be verified at Tritt's Sporting Goods in Dahlonega.  Very confident out to 75 yds.  Won't be making shots on live animals that far, but it is fun to watch my buddies' jaw drop while watching me shoot 2-4" groups at 75 yds. Haven't tried anything further than that.  I was a PSE man for years and was reluctant to hang up My AR-34.   I Was torn between the Invasion and the PSE Omen.  Brace height and the CPX deflex riser sold me on the Invasion.  Needless to say I have no regrets.


----------



## riskyb (May 29, 2011)

franklins in athens has them


----------



## South Man (May 29, 2011)

lets see some pics.....


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 30, 2011)

hillbilly waterfowler said:


> BTW 468 gr. Radial X Weave at 341 thru the Chrono.  Can be verified at Tritt's Sporting Goods in Dahlonega.  Very confident out to 75 yds.  Won't be making shots on live animals that far, but it is fun to watch my buddies' jaw drop while watching me shoot 2-4" groups at 75 yds.





Assuming you have the bow maxed out at a 30" draw and 80lbs with a 468 grain arrow your IBO speed is only 322FPS at those specs. Your talking about shooting 19 FPS faster then IBO. Ive seen some hot bow's before, but that seem's alittle to good to be true.


----------



## riskyb (May 30, 2011)

i like the destroyer 340 better


----------



## Huntfish53 (May 30, 2011)

*Here it is.....*

Invasion CPX


----------



## Rabbit (May 31, 2011)

Huntfish53 said:


> Invasion CPX


 
Sweet man...what's the specs on your Invasion?
Draw Weight
Draw Length
Arrow Weight
Speed


----------



## Rabbit (May 31, 2011)

big cheez said:


> i bought a specialist today ,and while i was there i shot one , smooth and fast, but i think im goin to get the destroyer , i like how they made the cam deeper, i have a 09 admiral that something like the invasion, i like how my admiral shoots, it shoots very gooood, my opinion the admiral is the best hunting bow ever made........


 
The Captain's not too bad either.
I'd like to shoot the Invasion next to my Captain to see and feel the difference.


----------



## Huntfish53 (May 31, 2011)

Rabbit said:


> Sweet man...what's the specs on your Invasion?
> Draw Weight
> Draw Length
> Arrow Weight
> Speed



27" 
71-72 lbs.

I'm currently in the process of switching to Victory HV-1 arrows, will let you know how it turns out.....


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Jun 1, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Assuming you have the bow maxed out at a 30" draw and 80lbs with a 468 grain arrow your IBO speed is only 322FPS at those specs. Your talking about shooting 19 FPS faster then IBO. Ive seen some hot bow's before, but that seem's alittle to good to be true.



First of all let me correct my typo.  I am shooting a 426 grain arrow. Fat finger typing.   And my bow was actually shipped with an 84 lb draw wt and I haven't changed that.  It is a 30" draw and no that is not too long for me.  I'm 6'2" 300lbs with long arms.  Like I said you are welcome to call Daniel at Tritt's Sporting Goods in Dahlonega if "ye are of little faith."  Ask him to tell you about the only 80 lb Invasion he has sold.
706-864-1732.
can you give me the formula of how you figured what my bow should be shooting?  Just curious.  Not trying to be a butt.  Just don't like being called a "liar."


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Jun 1, 2011)

30"
84lb
341fps


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jun 1, 2011)

hillbilly waterfowler said:


> can you give me the formula of how you figured what my bow should be shooting?  Just curious.  Not trying to be a butt.  Just don't like being called a "liar."



lol calm down alittle nobody was calling you a "liar"

With a 426 grain arrow that put's you right in line with IBO spec's at 80lbs so yeah I can see you getting those number with that. I was just saying with the specs and arrow weight you posted above that was alittle quick. Simple mis-type on your part no big deal.


----------



## wildlifepro (Jun 2, 2011)

Bow smith is correct and the cams are different and its a smother draw than the destroyer and a very forgiving bow as is the destroyer.


----------



## South Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey, CG that is a sharp bow. I just got mine in today and went withe the Optifade forest. I will post pics when I get it set up.


----------



## whitehunter (Jun 18, 2011)

nice lookin rigs


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jun 20, 2011)

Archers Advantage or Ontarget2 or The Archery Program software programs can calculate virtually every bow/arrow combination out there..The Invasion is on my "To Try List" for hunting bows.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 20, 2011)

I pulled a 72 pound one two weeks ago.  Never again, too harsh a draw curve.  It was fast, but that ain't everything...


----------



## JWeeks08 (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got my Invasion last week and im very impressed...Bowtech did a good job on this one!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jul 16, 2011)

JWeeks08 said:


> I just got my Invasion last week and im very impressed...Bowtech did a good job on this one!



I love the Center-Pivot designed bows..Congrats on the bow! That's the best sight on the market too, good Choice!!


----------

